# Can "Wood Chunks" be used in electric smoker?



## stout23

Hello all, I have an 40in Masterbult electiric.. I love the convience of being able to set the temp and not having to worry much about managing the temp as I do on my off set.. I can't seem to get a good strong smoke flavor or smoke ring on any larger pieces of meat like brisket or slabs of ribs. I've been using hickory or pecan chips.. I see good smoke coming from the unit throughout the cook (8-12hrs cooks so far), but minimal smoke flavor..I could cook in the oven easier for what I'm currently getting from my electric smoker..  I'm thinking the chips aren't cutting it for the larger pieces of meat and wondering if there's a way to use a cast iron pan and "wood chunks" in the electric smoker?? Does anyone have experience with this?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SmokinAl

You can't use chunks in your smoker, there is not enough heat to get them smoking.

Most guys use a Amazen smoke generator in their electric smokers.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## daveomak

If you try using wood chunks, use ONLY 1 (one) wood chunk....  it take 2 wood chunks to start a fire....


----------



## redheelerdog

I have used chunks in my MES 30 before, like Dave says, don't put more than one in or it will flame up.


----------



## stout23

Ok thanks.. How did you place the chunks near the burner? My tube like compartment where the wood chips go is not large enough to fit most chunks.


----------

